# Opinion on my 9ft medium light moderate spinning rod with 4000 reel



## Josef789 (2 mo ago)

Hello there need a opinion on my set up i try to use 10lb braid and put a12ft 10lb flouro tied fg nut somehow i get wind nut occasionally even if i put a short leader with out going thru the eye and i use lure within its capacity though i caught a 20inch hali on pier using a swimbait on a jig then release however when i use my back up 2000 reel with the same 10lb test i dont get windnut i bought the rod and reel combo at bass pro shop “borealis” should i try using 30 lb braid but i dont want to lose the distance or might break the rod i want to set it up as all around jeti surf and pier set up using lure or drop shot any comment from you will be appreciated thank you..


----------



## josefgutierrez07 (2 mo ago)




----------

